# I know it's Early (Jimmer)



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I know it's preseason but Jimmer looks like he's doing well in the NBA. 33 points in two preseason games. The first NBA shot of his career was a beyond the arc 3-pointer. According to a Sports Illustrated online article, his coach and players are impressed with not only his ability to score , but also his court awareness, and ability to get other players involved. Coach has commented that he is ahead of most rookies that come into the league.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

It will be fun to watch him. It's hard not to like that guy.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Dwight Schrutester said:


> It will be fun to watch him. It's hard not to like that guy.


+1


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Way I see it, I like it when any local college guy can make an NBA team. Its all good. Jimmer is the ONLY NBA player I'll go out of my way to watch this year.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've got a pair of tickets to both games in hand. I've watched both of his games on the League Pass and I'm telling you right now, Jimmer's offensive floor game is perfect for the NBA. Monta Ellis basically drove past Jimmer at will, but the Kings are sure a better team with The Jimmer handling the point on the offensive end. The offense stagnates when Tyreke Evans brings the ball up the floor. Evans needs to realize that he's stronger at the two and Jimmer is their point guard.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That was cool that the Jazz were able to get the NBA to have the Kings come her twice this year, I think it is there only non division that they play at home twice per OConnors request. I like that the ESPN knucklehead Rick Reilly who wagered that he would never start a single NBA game lost that wager on the very first game, so Jimmer has to choose to which charity he wants it donated. I find it ironic that the #2 is the Jazz' glaring hole in the lineup yet they passed him up. I admit that I am biased, but that one does seem natural to me not to mention the side effect of fan draw from the Y crowds.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So the Jazz traded their 7 foot shooting guard to New Jersey for a case of beer, two bags of opened peanuts, and three boxes of reversible Nets practice jerseys. Hmmmm.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So the Jazz traded their 7 foot shooting guard to New Jersey for a case of beer, two bags of opened peanuts, and three boxes of reversible Nets practice jerseys. Hmmmm.


you left out the gently used mouth piece & jock strap.

Now the glaring hole of no outside shooters just widened, I think my uncle is going to tryout now.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge - the correct term is "Supporter." and I think the way things are going this year, there aren't any to trade.


----------

